# Bekannte Software in Java?



## philippd (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


ich hoffe es wurde hier noch nicht allzu oft gefragt - jedenfalls habe ich in der Suche nichts gefunden...

Ich habe eine ganz allgemeine Frage zu Java... Wir haben uns eine ganze Zeit lang damit in der Schule beschäftigt, aber bisher "nur" einfache Appletts erstellt - unser Lehrer weiß garnicht, dass man damit auch "reine" Applikationen erstellen kann.

Da ich in meinem anstehenden dualen Studium sowohl in der Theorie als auch in der Praxis mit Java konfrontiert werde, habe ich nun beschlossen, mich mal "richtig" damit auseinaderzusetzen und habe mir ein paar Bücher etc. bestellt.

Mich würde jedoch mal was ganz einfaches interessieren - wo werden Java Applikationen heutzutage in der Praxis eingesetzt? Dass es Handyspiele und endlos viele Appletts im Internet sowie serverseitige Software in Java zu hauf gibt, habe ich schon vernommen.

Doch wo werden Javaapplikationen heutzutage praktisch eingesetzt? In welcher bekannten Software wird java verwendet? Könnt ihr mir links zu bekannten Freewareprogrammen oder so nennen? Wird es in Unternehmen viel eingesetzt? Aufgrund der plattformunabhängigkeit sollte es doch bei Programmen, welche nicht soo starke Performance erfordern, sehr beliebt sein oder?



Gruß und Danke
Philipp


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2007)

> Mich würde jedoch mal was ganz einfaches interessieren - wo werden Java Applikationen heutzutage in der Praxis eingesetzt? Dass es Handyspiele und endlos viele Appletts im Internet sowie serverseitige Software in Java zu hauf gibt, habe ich schon vernommen.


Handys sind zwar durchaus ein neuer Markt, aber Applets eigentlich schon tot.
Webstart ist wesentlich besser.




> Doch wo werden Javaapplikationen heutzutage praktisch eingesetzt? In welcher bekannten Software wird java verwendet?


Du meinst auf dem Desktop? Sehr sehr viele kleinere Tools werden in Java geschrieben. Die meisten Projekte auf Sourceforge sind beispielsweise in Java geschrieben. Das kann man durchaus als Indiz sehen wo die Entwicklung hingeht
Darunter auch Azureus.



> Wird es in Unternehmen viel eingesetzt?


Java ist der wohl die wichtigste Sprache im Enterprise Bereich.



> Aufgrund der plattformunabhängigkeit sollte es doch bei Programmen, welche nicht soo starke Performance erfordern, sehr beliebt sein oder?


Um dir das gleich auszutreiben, Java ist *nicht* langsam, das ist schon lange vorbei.


----------



## me1357 (7. Mai 2007)

philippd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir links zu bekannten Freewareprogrammen oder so nennen?


Wenn dir das Weiterhilft.
http://www.tvbrowser.org/
http://jalbum.net/
http://www.openwebsuite.org/
http://www.jedit.org/
http://www.frostwire.com/
http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
Um mal ein paar zu nennen, die mir grad einfallen.


----------



## JPKI (7. Mai 2007)

Hab auch gerade entdeckt, dass der WikiMediaPlayer von Wikipedia in Java geschrieben zu sein scheint (korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre :wink: ):
tools.wikimedia.de/~gmaxwell/jorbis/commonsJOrbisPlayer.php?path=Me109+clip.ogg


----------



## philippd (7. Mai 2007)

Danke euch schonmal! Ist gleich etwas mehr Motivation, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen!


----------



## Guest (8. Mai 2007)

Im Desktop-Bereich ist Java nicht "so" stark vertreten, da die Runtime eben extra installiert werden muß und das viele Nutzer aber auch Entwickler abschreckt. Zudem hat man bei Desktop-Anwendungen in Java nur über Umwege Zugriff auf systemspezifische "Features", die in Desktop-Anwendungen aber vor allem bei Spielen schon nützlich sein können.

Die große Stärke von Java liegt heutzutage auf jeden Fall im Server-Bereich, sprich J2EE-Anwendungen.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mai 2007)

Ich denke das OpenSource Java hier einiges ändern wird.
Linux wird gerade in letzter Zeit immer mehr zum Desktop System und das einzige was viele Linux-Entwickler bisher davon abgeschreckt hat mehr Programme in Java zu schreiben war die Tatsache das es nicht OpenSource war und damit üblicherweise nicht vorinstalliert und auch nicht in den Standardrepositories vorhanden war.
Da auch Windows Nutzer verstärkt auf OpenSource Software setzen wird das zur stärkeren Verbreitung von Java Applikationen auf beiden Plattformen führen.
Davon abgesehen wächst eine große Zahl an Java Entwicklern heran, da Universitäten in letzter Zeit bevorzugt Java unterrichten und Entwickler neigen nunmal dazu in der Sprache zu entwickeln die sie besten beherrschen.

Weiterhin ist Webstart ein fettes Plus für leichte Distribution und Installation.
Kombiniert man das mit zum Beispiel dem PreferenceStore braucht sich ein Entwickler keinerlei Gedanken um Installation und physikalische Position seines Programms zu machen.


----------



## Guest (8. Mai 2007)

Webstart schön und gut aber mit dem Komfort eines "nativen" Programms kann es nicht mithalten. Im Desktop-Bereich ist Plattformunabhängigkeit meist ein untergeordnetes Thema.


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Webstart schön und gut aber mit dem Komfort eines "nativen" Programms kann es nicht mithalten.



Eigentlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall: Die meisten nativen Programme müssen erst installiert werden, müllen dabei (unter Windows) die Registry zu etc. Webstart heisst, ich muss nur aufn Knopf drücken. Weitaus mehr Komfort in meinen Augen.


----------



## schalentier (8. Mai 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und man startet immer die neueste Version... nix mehr mit der nervigen Installation von Updates..


----------



## Ullenboom (8. Mai 2007)

Von den Schwergewichten (lassen wir die Java EE Seite mit eBay und anderen, die auf der Servlet-Technologie ihre Presentation-Tier bauen außen vor) fallen mir ein:

ThinkFree Office: http://www.thinkfree.com/
Eioffice: http://www.eioffice.com/
http://www.arcadepod.com/java/ hat viele Java-Spiele
Jake2 ist ein Quake2 Port: http://www.bytonic.de/
P2P Software QNext: http://qnext.com/
Mp3 Player mit starkem Winamp-Vorbild: http://www.javazoom.net/jlgui/jlgui.html
Maple hat eine Swing-Oberfläche: http://www.scientific.de/maple.html

Eine Auswahl von Java-Biblitotheken gibt es etwa hier: http://www.tutego.com/java/java-open-source.htm.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2007)

www.worldofwarcraft.com


----------



## thE_29 (8. Mai 2007)

Was hat das mit Java zum tun?

AquaDatastudio ist in Java! Lotus Notes ist in Java und ziemlich viel SW die kein Enduser jemals zu Gesicht kriegt ist in Java (von IBM sehr sehr viel, nur läuft das alles im Hintergrund).

Also im Homeoffice Bereich ist Java sicher nicht so stark vertreten wie C++/MFC Programme, da diese halt meistens für Windows gemacht worden sind und da halt C++ Programme meistens noch immer schneller sind (bzw einen schnelleren Eindruck machen).

Hingegen SW für Firmen oder sonstige Bereiche die Plattformübergreifend sind, ist Java ein Hit da man es eben auf vielen verschiedenen Systemen ausführen kann!


----------



## Ullenboom (8. Mai 2007)

Die Webseite von Wow arbeitet auch mit Tomcat hinter Apache und dem SpringFramework. Die dürften nicht die einzigen sein  Während spannend zu wissen, ob die noch mehr mit Java machen.

http://www.delta.com/. Delta-Airline
http://pub.tv2.no/nettavisen/. Größte finnische Zeitung
http://www.gulesider.no/. Norwegischer Telefonkatalog
http://www.ofoto.com/. Digital-Fotos drucken von Kodak
http://www.skype.com/. IP-Telefonie
http://www.1822direkt.com/. 1822 Direktbank
http://shop.mediamarkt.de/. MediaMarkt online
http://www.peramon.com/
http://www.wiredscholar.com/
http://www.totemoffice.com/
...


----------



## thE_29 (8. Mai 2007)

Jo, HP die mit Java Backend laufen gibts sicher genug 

Und da sieht man meistens ja nicht mal das es Java im Hintergrund ist.. (wir machen auch gerade mit Spring/Xfire, Tomcat und JSF rum.. WIrd aber wahrscheinlich eine Kombination von Spring/XFire für die Webservices und dann Adobe Flex, weils eleganter ist als dieses nicht gscheit fertiggedachte JSF!)


----------



## Ullenboom (8. Mai 2007)

Mit Adobe Flex könnte es noch richtig einen Rutsch geben, seit dem es Open-Source ist. JSF 2.0 ist zwar in Planung, aber mal sehen, was da übrig bleiben wird, wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2007)

schalentier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und man startet immer die neueste Version... nix mehr mit der nervigen Installation von Updates..



Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass bei steigender Bandbreite auch große Office-Software auf diese Weise vertrieben wird und man in einigen Monden gar keine Software auf CD mehr kauft. :roll:


----------



## Quickbeam2k1 (8. Mai 2007)

www.freecol.org


----------



## Jockel (8. Mai 2007)

Witzig, dass noch keiner Eclipse und Netbeans genannt hat...


----------



## FelixB (8. Mai 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Witzig, dass noch keiner Eclipse und Netbeans genannt hat...



<noob-mode>
ja aber mit eclipse kompilierst du doch erst java-programme, wie soll das denn selber schon eines sein? :lol:
</noob-mode>

ist doch irgendwie so, wie mit dem Huhn und dem Ei...


----------



## Quaxli (9. Mai 2007)

Die Firma Seeburger vertreibt einen leistungsstarken EDI-Konverter (den ich beruflich nutze) und der auf Java basiert und via WebStart gestartet wird.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2007)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Firma Seeburger vertreibt einen leistungsstarken EDI-Konverter (den ich beruflich nutze) und der auf Java basiert und via WebStart gestartet wird.


:shock: das hört man gerne


----------



## The_S (9. Mai 2007)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Firma Seeburger vertreibt einen leistungsstarken EDI-Konverter (den ich beruflich nutze) und der auf Java basiert und via WebStart gestartet wird.



Du arbeitest nicht zufällig bei mir in der Firma  ???:L   ?


----------



## SnooP (9. Mai 2007)

Das ist der Wahnsinn... warum höre ich seit einigen Wochen ständig was von dem Seeburger EDI-Konverter... Verschwörung???


----------



## byte (9. Mai 2007)

Ist das sowas wie ein Fischbrötchen? ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2007)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist der Wahnsinn... warum höre ich seit einigen Wochen ständig was von dem Seeburger EDI-Konverter... Verschwörung???


Da wird sich unsere Marketingabteilung aber freuen


----------



## SnooP (11. Mai 2007)

arbeitest du bei denen?  - das wäre sehr lustig *g*


----------



## Quaxli (11. Mai 2007)

Kriegt meine Firma beim nächste Release-Update jetzt Prozente?
Dann poste ich mal die Kundennummer


----------

